# China Glaze Khrome for Autumn/Winter 2009



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

China Glaze Khrome for Autumn/Winter 2009














Millenium





Metallic Muse





Sci-Fi





Robotika





2030





Hi-Tek
(polish accident with this bottle!)


source


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 17, 2009)

Whats the difference between this and the Romantique collection?


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

They're similar, though the Romantiques are not nearly as reflective as the Khromes, and the romantiques tend to show more brushstrokes in the polish, whereas the Khromes don't.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks! I might skip this one since i have a few chrome ones. I need to be on a nailpolish no buy. lol


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2009)

lol you and me both!



Nahhhh, can't help myself!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 17, 2009)

I saw these on Scrangie. I like Metallic Muse and Hi-Tek. Imma sucker for frosty.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool, i've seen them on transdesign and i was wondering what they look like applied. I like Metallic muse, the others are fine.


----------

